# ASX listed companies with residential property market exposure?



## Strident (19 April 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any ASX200 listed companies that provide substantial exposure to the residential property market? It seems like the property trusts are all commercial property that I can see...

Thanks,


----------



## So_Cynical (19 April 2010)

Strident said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any ASX200 listed companies that provide substantial exposure to the residential property market? It seems like the property trusts are all commercial property that I can see...
> 
> Thanks,




Depends on what you call exposure? there's a few listed stocks that build and sell residential as a part of there overall business...and a few others that are more straight up land developers and or builders....most of them out side the ASX200


----------



## Strident (21 April 2010)

I'm just wondering whether there's anything that can be close to be called a "pure play" on residential property... I guess there really isn't.

Home developers might be good, but I guess a lot of builders would do both commercial and residential, wouldn't they?


----------



## Bushman (22 April 2010)

Strident said:


> I'm just wondering whether there's anything that can be close to be called a "pure play" on residential property... I guess there really isn't.
> 
> Home developers might be good, but I guess a lot of builders would do both commercial and residential, wouldn't they?




PPC only do ressie developments (mainly in sweet spot states WA and Vic). Try them. 

Otherwise Stockland, Mirvac and FKP have a strong ressie flavour.


----------



## Dunger (28 April 2010)

Clive Peeters have some exposure to residential property thanks to one of their employees.


----------



## Family_Guy (29 April 2010)

CWP.....i think. I held them for a while from $1.90 but got rid of them a couple of months ago and havent looked at them recently in depth, i think they have quite abit of residential stuff. Quite a few parcels of residential land in WA and Melb. Latest release of land in Drysdale near Melb 3 weeks ago.


----------

